# HOT DAMN



## MYRICK (Jan 4, 2004)

IT FINALLY SAYS IM A MOD. SEE SEE I TOLD U I WASNT LYING


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 4, 2004)

Congtrats bro! Hey, what is this precisionmuscle site you and armani have?


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 4, 2004)

ITS IN THE WORKS WILL BE UP VERY SOON UVE GOT TO JOIN BRO


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 4, 2004)

currently working on it. i am planning on buying the liscence for vbulletin next week. i also purchased the domain name and web hosting.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 4, 2004)

ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sounds cool, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## jack hust (Jan 5, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Blackfoot (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats on being a mod bro.  And, another congrats on you and Armani's board.  When will it be up?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

In a couple of weeks. i am currently looking around at some boards vbulletin and mercuryboards. it should be up in a few weeks.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 6, 2004)

DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

stop beating Myrick, Armani.........stop it now!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have to Nate to keep him in line lol


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

Just throw him some table scraps, it'lll keep him happy.



oh yeah, some slim jims too


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

it is something about the shape of them slim jims he likes to just suck on them all day long lol


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

is that why he likes you so much?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

nah i am not like that.


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

cool but you might want to keep an eye on that kid, people that type in caps are usually players from the other team. If you ever catch him with a hoola hoop run like a mo fo


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

lol will do. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

and wal mart velcro shoes, the grey ones.Those are a dead giveaway


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

!!!! he has those too i've seen em!!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

I FEEL A BAN COMING ON FUCKERS


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

dude its all good were just messin' wit you


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

GET UR HAND OFF MY NUTS


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

we, ban of brothers :blink:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

you like peanuts too?


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

NO NOT U IM STILL WAITING ON A SURPRISE FROM U


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

and what about me where is my surprise?


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

YOU DONT GET ONE


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

f that then neither do you


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 6 2004, 09:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 6 2004, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> we, ban of brothers :blink: [/b][/quote]
 Hell yeah brother!!!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

WHAT


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

nevermind myrick.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

OK WHATEVER  :angry:


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

ya know "band of brothers" ?????? 


i said "ban of brothers" to make fun of you're "banning" us!



get it???





Goofball


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

I KNOW BAND OF BROTHERS I WAS A PARATROOPER LONG B4 I WAS A RANGER


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

me too!


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

I play with GI Joes


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

you play with dolls?


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

real dolls that is


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

i do too (real dolls). but you play with little plastic dolls.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

yep, i put them inside the real dolls


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

kinky huh.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

well, gerbils....gi joe same difference cept the gerbils pop my real dolls!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

lol you should get a picture of that shit or maybe video


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

and reviel my secrets to society??? no way


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

you can pm me with the pics.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

can't man she's camera shy and all


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

awe man maybe she will grow out of it.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

i woulda had to pay extra for an intelligent doll, the no brains all sex model was just my type


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

U 2 ARE SOME SICKOS


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

it takes thre brother!! it takes three. your in this thread too.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah SICKO


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

he is a hypacrit (sp)


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

ooooooooh Snap!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

i am just kidding.


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

no man, you pulled out the "H" word ..........now ya got to prepare for BATTLE!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

we will duel


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

don't worry, MYRICKS hands are prolly busy


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah with his wife. lucky basterd


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 9, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 8 2004, 06:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 8 2004, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> it takes thre brother!! it takes three. your in this thread too. [/b][/quote]
 YEAH CAUSE U SICKOS ARE TALKIN ABOUT ME.

P.S. I JUST GOT A BLOW JOB


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

from nate??


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 9, 2004)

MY GOD!!!!  You guys are super post whores.......     :blink:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

oh my god some one other that Myrick, nate and me !!!!!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

whoa now, i'm not used to so many peeps around here, all you guys and all the guys in my head, its gettin real confusin and stuff :blink: 


and i don't give blow jobs, you put that thing within reaching distance, ya lose it!
 hatchet style!!!!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

lol who was that guy that came in here with the avatar of some one being injected ????


















j/k


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

i dunno, but you're the only massive one here, you check it out!


I'll be talkin shit from down the street <_<


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

hehehe what up nate. hows it goin?


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

what up  Armani, doing good today, had to take a ride over the Mountain in the pooooooooring down rain. People were driving @ 10mph and braking for every turn GOING UPHILL!!! pissed me off for an hour or two but i got my stock of supps and enough shit to finish tiling my kitchen and dining room. The wife owes me a fat blow job for this, thats all i know!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL dude i fucking hate people that are afraid to drive in the rain. like they've never seen it before or something!!!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

LOOKOUT!



theres water on the road and my $80k beemer can't handle this corner at 25mph!


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

ARRRRG! why didnt that work? and wheres my edit button?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

hey bro the last one is [/size] 


i fixed it for you


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

so you put it inside th brackets to make it work?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

check out this link

http://forums.anasci.org/index.php?act=leg...&CODE=bbcode&s=


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

uhhh, now i feel like a complete  MORON






Same as it ever was <_<


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

ugg



thats all i have to say bout that


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

ehh don't worry bout it. i had to learn that crap too.


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

im just gonna type like this

aef'owiehfo'oiwehefihwefih


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

that was odd, did'nt hit  the add reply on that one :huh:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

you can be the njjuicer of this board! lol


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm gonna have to be alot buffer then!

or should it be like this


mi' gnnoa hvae to eb aolt bfferu thne! :lol:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

there you go. hehehee


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm tryin my best bro


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

HEY GUESS WHAT




















MY WIFE JUST GAVE ME A BLOW JOB


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

you suck.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

NO BUT SHE DID AND SWALLOWED


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

my booty call swallows


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

DONT U JUST LOVE THAT


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

fuck yeah its the best! just don't expect a kiss till you brush yer teeth


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

MYRICKS a snowballer tho.....personaly i like givin the money shot


----------

